# UFC Predictions



## JDenz (Nov 18, 2002)

Miller V Weir- tough call I really don't know these fighters all that well.  Seen one Weir fight and I seen one Miller fight but I don't remember it.  I guess I will take the wrestler Miller (JD)

Matyushenko V Wiuff-  Hmm this fight is tough to call. Matyushenko is going up a weight class and Wiuff is a big heavy so I am going to have to pick Wiuff (JD)

Freeman V Arlovski-  tough call I like Ian Freeman but Arlovski had a battle with Rizzo.  I am going to have to say Arlovski. (1st rd  KO) could go wither way.

 Lawler	V Tiki- Lawler first round ref stoppage.  Who's bright Idea was this match? 

 Spratt V Newton- Newton (2nd rd sub)  He is going to take a little damage in this fight but I think his submissions are better then Spratts striking.  The only thing I worry about is Newton fighting so soon after the worst loss of his career.

Liddell V Sobral-  In the biggest mistake of his career I see Chuck losing a very contrversal descision and missing out on his chance to fight Titto Ortiz.  Somehow something bad is going to happen to Chuck and it is a shame because he is the man.  I have a real bad feeling about this fight.  (Sobral JD)

Hughes V Castillo- Easy call here.  Hughes (GnP stoppagr 2nd)  Should be a very entertaining match, but I don't see hughes failing here.

Shamrock V Ortiz- Headliner main event.  Who you going to call?  Ortiz is going to put Ken in a test like he has never had.  I feel age is going to catch up with Ken and he is going to lose (JD Ortiz)  Ken could come up with  a sub, but I don't think so Ortiz can grapple to, and if it goes the distance Ortiz all the way.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 18, 2002)

Shamrock will beat some integrity into Ortiz.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## JDenz (Nov 18, 2002)

lol I think Ken needs some integrety first.  I know Ortiz is a bastered but Ken is not much better, and as to who will win we will all know Friday night.


----------



## sammy3170 (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> 
> *lol I think Ken needs some integrety first.  I know Ortiz is a bastered but Ken is not much better, and as to who will win we will all know Friday night. *



We don't get a lot of UFC here in OZ but I recently saw Tito Ortiz fight Aussie boy Elvis Sinosic  whom he beat the living suitcase out of.  There were some clips of Tito training and being interviewed about his training and he seemed like a very down to earth guy but after he beat Elvis he pretended to dig a grave and bury him and was mouthing off.  I just think he has taken a leaf out of the pro wrestling book and developed a ring personality to gain popularity and from what I can see it has.   Correct me if I'm wrong but this is just how it seems to me.  I think he will flog Shamrock but the fight won't be short, Shamrock has heart.   I would like to see Frank fight Tito.

What ever happened to Tank 'pea heart' Abbott?

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 19, 2002)

"Tank 'pea heart' Abbott"

Hopefully he died a horrible death.  I'm serious.  He's a monster.  I still remember him watching a clip of himself sitting on his opponents face, squishing him into the corner of the octagon and saying "you better turn that off, I'm getting aroused".  I still watch the clip of him getting knocked out with a punch over and over to make myself feel warm and fuzzy inside.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## JDenz (Nov 19, 2002)

Frank and tito have fought in UFC 22 it was a good battle but Frank won.  Tank has been making apearances all over.  What punch are you talking about Mavis


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 19, 2002)

This one!  It makes me happy.

http://www.fighttraining.com/ 

Go to fight clips and then down to Pedro Rizzo KO .  It's beautiful stuff.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## JDenz (Nov 19, 2002)

lol okay that was a good one


----------



## sammy3170 (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> 
> *"Tank 'pea heart' Abbott"
> 
> ...



I am not a fan of Tanks.  I know he's strong but I have seen him on numerous occasions just give up.  The most recent one I saw was against Maurice Smith.   That just doesn't appeal to me.
Cheers
Sammy


----------



## JDenz (Nov 20, 2002)

Ya well he took that fight on two days notice when he wasn't training.  I am not making excuses fo the guy but at that time Mo was the best of the best.


----------



## sammy3170 (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> 
> *Ya well he took that fight on two days notice when he wasn't training.  I am not making excuses fo the guy but at that time Mo was the best of the best. *



Training has nothing to do with heart.  My opinion is that if you decide to fight you fight until you're submitted or KOed.  Not that I would enjoy taking Maurice's leg kicks but I would fight until I couldn't stand (i've seen many kickboxers do it).   Tank also seems to use lack of training as an excuse for his poor form.


Cheers
Sammy


----------



## Seigi (Nov 21, 2002)

Shamrock will win, but not easily. 

I know this is going to be one of the greatest fights in UFC history.

Peace


----------



## JDenz (Nov 21, 2002)

I don't know it has all the makings of a bad show.  Could be some long ground wars in this one and if they don't go all out the main event could be very boring to those not into watching fights in the clinch


----------



## Elfan (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> 
> *This one!  It makes me happy.
> 
> ...



Those fight clips are nice, spent a few hours downloading them all over my modem. ;-D


----------



## sammy3170 (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> 
> *I don't know it has all the makings of a bad show.  Could be some long ground wars in this one and if they don't go all out the main event could be very boring to those not into watching fights in the clinch *



I may actually be watching it live on pay tv which is a rare opportunity in Australia.   Anyway I think Tito will win.  Shamrock just isn't the same fighter he was in his hey day.  He's older, has bad hands and has recently lost to Don Frye so I realy believe that he won't last that long.  Maybe just over a round.  

Just my thoughts 
Cheers 
Sammy


----------



## JDenz (Nov 21, 2002)

He will last awhile but not win.  Plus he went crazy agian at the press conferance and threw a chair at Ortiz.  Lol you guys think Tito has an attitude problem


----------



## Tony Starks (Nov 22, 2002)

hey guys, i dont know too much about UFC but i hope ken wins. I like the lions den, but i mainly like ken because he i used to watch wwf and he was good there heh, but thats the wwf not ufc so i hope i get the chance to watch it. Hey guys also, a while ago i remember watching "Kimo"  a  lot, wat ever happened to him?


                                -T.S.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 22, 2002)

He has fought in Pride a couple times and in some lesser events.  His last fight was a win over Tim Lajcik in the WFA, a couple weeks ago.  He isn't that great these days.  Taking nothing away from him he is pretty tough but his skill level isn't up there with the Pride UFC guys.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 22, 2002)

"Plus he went crazy agian at the press conferance and threw a chair at Ortiz"

JDenz, surely you are starting to realise that UFC is playing up this whole thing and alot of it is most likely scripted for ratings right?  They arent stupid, they are trying to take away from WWF type shows.  They want the reality of MMA and the drama of WWF and if they get it, I guarantee it will work and they know it.  They are going to take elements of 2 successful formulas and make tons of money.  I foresee alot more drama in the future and MMA shows like this becoming more and more popular and common.  I wouldnt be surprised at all if wrestling shows become extinct and MMA drama oriented shows become the norm.

I started to realise this when I went to a MMA fight and some of the fighters had characters and played them up... to my disgust.  The crowd freaking loved it, personally it makes me sick but I have always hated wrestling shows.  I like to watch honorable fighters in combat, not "Pimp daddy lover" or "Pain Peterson" ride in on his harley, step into the ring, and get his *** handed to him.... which is exactly what happened.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## tarabos (Nov 22, 2002)

hey Damian...ever watch Thunderbox?

you'd love it...:rofl:


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 22, 2002)

Wazzat?

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## tarabos (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Damian Mavis _
> 
> *Wazzat?
> *



oh man...it's pretty much the WWF of boxing. the boxers seem to be real boxers, and for all i know, the fights are real....the last time i actually saw them fight. most of the show is the fighters "managers" who are scantally clad women with fake boobs running around doing the backstage WWF thing with the scripts and all that...then the other part of the show now is they bring a couple of guys into the ring and have them rap for a while, while a bunch of hoohciemamas dance around them.

the first time i saw it, it was mostly one match...a little banter...then another.

the last time i watched it was maybe a month ago...i watched for about 20 minutes, saw all the rapping and the bad acting, and never did see one actual fight go down.

it's funny...and most of the fights suck. wich is kind of a shame because i think they may actually have some good talent in some of the fighters.

it's all heavyweight though, so figure that out. real entertaining right?


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 22, 2002)

Ok ya that definately sounds like something I would NOT enjoy haha.  I like my violence seprate from my sex.  I don't even like the idea of ring girls.  If i want to see sex I'll go see sex, if i'm at a fight I want to see fights.  And with no drama!  Unless it's real, which it rarely is.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## JDenz (Nov 22, 2002)

lol what a fool can you imgine an event without ring girls.  It would be not good.  Maybe they should have Ring guys for when the ladies throw down lol.  Anyways Ken flips out all the time lately in his interviews.  I don't know Ken and Tito almost threw down before after Tito beat Metzger.  Lol I think Shammy doesn't know if he is mad or faking it lol.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 22, 2002)

Oh I totally think it started real (or maybe not) but now it is definately being scripted at least a bit.  Look how many people want to watch just because of this drama.  Money is going to flow in.  I'd like to know if this one gets higher ratings than all the others.

And ring girls are annoying.  Yes I enjoy looking at them but I still cringe inside and feel embarassed for them and myself every time I see them.   It's insulting too, makes me feel like an idiot being in a crowd of hooting morons.  Times like that I think women are right about men....... we think with our wieners.


Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## JDenz (Nov 22, 2002)

Lol that is why god us weiners.  If he didn't want us to think with them he wouldn't have given them such BIG brains.


----------



## sammy3170 (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> 
> *Miller V Weir- tough call I really don't know these fighters all that well.  Seen one Weir fight and I seen one Miller fight but I don't remember it.  I guess I will take the wrestler Miller (JD)
> 
> ...



I thought overall the event was awesome with more hitting and less hugging.  The miller vs weir fight was a highlight. That Miller boys got heart. If he cuts up a bit and works harder on his standup game he could really do well. They would have got a standing ovation if they were more well known. I'm a big fan of Chuck Liddell  whose stand up game is as good as anybodies.  Hughes was spanking Castillo but the fight shouldn't have been stopped. If it was a title shot it wouldn't have been. Castillo would have still gotten flogged it just should have been a longer flogging.   

Tito Ortiz is just awesome. He slapped Ken like a red headed stepchild.  Ken has as much guts and heart as anyone I have seen but damn he got messed up.  It would also give me great pleasure to see Tito fight Tank 'pea heart' Abbott.  More BS from him caling people names and such.  I say give Tito a punching bag in an upcoming event.  Tank wouldn't have copped 1 round of what Ken Shamrock copped.  

Just some thoughts
Cheers
Sammy


----------



## JDenz (Nov 24, 2002)

That fight was stopped by the doctors UFC has no control over who the doctors are or what fights they call.  The hughes fight will probley be decleared a no contest since the headbutt is what caused the injury to Castillo.  It was a good event.   The cut didn't look to bad but there had to be something we don't know about. 
Quote of the day - Tiki  Ya well they stopped it for the cut.  
Lol the look on Lawlers face was priceless

Larry Landless was good as well- You ready? You ready? Lets do this ****.  Props to Larry for listing to the SHerdog people


----------



## Damian Mavis (Nov 24, 2002)

I'm hoping when Tiki see's the fight on tape after he can at least admit to himself that he was knocked the frik out.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## JDenz (Nov 25, 2002)

I think that he will, I think he knew after Lawler talked that he was wrong.  I am sure he was not thinking to good after taking that beating.


----------



## JD_Nelson (Nov 25, 2002)

I watched this contest and even listened to the hype of the main event.  I actually thought shamrock had a chance to win this thing before the fight.  Man was i WRONG!!!

When Tito took ken to the ground an got mount, man i knew it was over.  Mr. Shamrock was taken to school.  UFC fights have progressed so much further than when Tank and Shamrock were the main events.   I used to get bored with the grapplers 8 years ago because they would all do like ken and hug one another.  Tito showed the world how far this sport has evolved.  The variety of styles in this contest was amazing.  Tito was very well rounded. he used some boxing, the Tai boxing clench, (sp) He completely dominated the fight start to finish.   


Ken Shamrock may now be the Toughest Man in the World.   Much respect to Ken.  I fear that this will break the Lion's Den.  The leader got his backside handed to him.  So i wonder if the followers will keep the faith.  

As for Tank, I bet he may not ever want to get back in the Octagon after seeing the caliber of competition that when compared to his heydey.  He was heartless then, he is in poorer shape now so give me a break.  Become a commentator or start doing some miller light commercials.  

Best Regards,

JD


----------



## sammy3170 (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> 
> *That fight was stopped by the doctors UFC has no control over who the doctors are or what fights they call.  The hughes fight will probley be decleared a no contest since the headbutt is what caused the injury to Castillo.  It was a good event.   The cut didn't look to bad but there had to be something we don't know about.
> Quote of the day - Tiki  Ya well they stopped it for the cut.
> ...



I think Tiki should just be thankful the second punch hit the mat and not his head or he would have been carried out of the octagon.

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## sammy3170 (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _
> 
> *I watched this contest and even listened to the hype of the main event.  I actually thought shamrock had a chance to win this thing before the fight.  Man was i WRONG!!!
> 
> ...



The fight was stopped but if it wasn't a championship fight and the guys weren't so well known my prediction would have been right on the money (Tito, TKO inside 2 rounds). 

I really feel The lions den died when Ken went and mixed it up with Hulk Hogan and the likes.  I haven't heard anything about a good Lions Den fighter since Jerry Bolander.  What ever happened to him, he was one of my favs in the early days?

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## JDenz (Nov 25, 2002)

Ken hasn't been with Lions Den for a while he sold it while he was training for WWF.  Metzger and Pete Williams are still pretty damn good.


----------

